# Candoia Paulsoni



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

So I should have some more candoia Paulsoni abit later this year (just grey ones). Does anyone else on here have any of this species or genus?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to have a pair of Candoia aspera years ago, they were actually very easy to keep.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Nice genus 😁

Its on my list of ones I’d like to keep, but really shouldn’t, due to space and getting over committed.

What are the young like to get feeding?

Andy


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to keep and breed both _C. paulsoni_ and _C. aspera_.

I loved the _C. paulson_i, lovely interesting snakes. The babies were horrible to raise at first though. Mine were fairly drab animals, just plain brown and black, but the undersides had lovely speckling on them.
The _C. aspera_ were pretty boring and very defensive although nicely coloured. Babies were easier to get feeding though.
They went with the rest of the CITES stuff I had back then in 2010 and I regret selling the paulsoni a lot.




























They are nice snakes and a nice size to keep, relatively low space requirements and care needs. If I saw some of the really high contrast white animals with dark zigzags on offer I would be tempted to get them.

And _aspera _(back when I used to keep them in tubs. They were hardy enough to survive and breed in the tubs and fairly inactive although I'd not keep them that way now. Not that I would care to keep _aspera _again, I found them quite boring captives.


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

I have 0.1 aspera which id love to pair up , and will have a 1.2 bibroni australis dropped off in June.
I would like paulsoni for sure, Heather in Scotland has solid white with reddish coloured stripe santa isabels I would like those too!


----------

